# Converting to a planted Aquarium, good idea?



## Sebastian83 (Mar 5, 2006)

I am planing on converting my 90 gallon freshwater tank (18'l x 4"w 2"h) into a planted aquarium. This would mean replacing all of the gravel with something more suited for plant growth. I also want a new type of gravel for the top layer (I dont like the look of the current one). I need a substrate that is inert, and that definitely doesnt raise my PH. I plan on adding Discus' to my tank so I need a low PH. I am thinking between Eco-Complete, Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil from what I have read, does any one have any suggestions on a good substrate.

My current light fixture only provides 80 watts so I am planing on replacing it with a 260w PCF. Im thinking of buying this one 48" ODYSSEA JEBO 260W. It looks like a good one, but I am new at this. This will be my 1st planted tank. So I am curious on how these light fixure will fit onto my hood. The specs of the light fixture says its 8" wide, well my hood only has a 5" wide piece of glass to let light through. Do these light fixtures still fit in that type of hood? It looks like it probably would but want to double check.

Also, I was wondering if it would be safe to convert and start adding plants while their are fish currently living in the tank. I imagine it probably would not affect my little buddies but I want a second opinion. I just dont want the chemistry of my water to drastically change and stress out the fish. I am not too worried about losing the bacteria from replacing all the gravel since I have a lot of filtration. I have an AquaClear 500, and a Fluval 404, this is enough for 200+ gallon sized tank. I also have 2 spare HOT magnum filters and a diatom filter whenever I need to use it. None the less I am still thinking of splitting the substrate conversion in 2 weeks, like changing 1/2 the gravel one week and the other 1/2 the next week. -Possibly may be pointless.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated!

Fish in the tank
---------------------
7 Clown Loaches
2 ****** Loaches
2 YoYo's
2 Royal Plecos
1 Gold Nugget Pleco
1 Ghost Knifefish
6 Angels
3 Rainbow fish (6 year old guys, originally had 12)

I am planing on adding around 6+ discus after I have a stable planted tank and a lot of spare $$$. Proably will have to find a new home for the rainbows as well


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC eace: 

The light comes with legs, so the light will set on the rim of the tank. Or if you want to keep the glass top, just lay it directly on the top. This fixture also comes with two actinic bulbs which will need to be replace with a more suitable bulb; actinic bulbs do not have much effect on plant growth.

As for replacing the substrate... I would remove the fish first, then replace the gravel. I would not remove it all, leaving a thin layer on the bottom so some of the mulm stays. Make sure that you are ready to heavily plant when you replace the gravel.

I can't comment on Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil but Eco makes a great plant substrate. One draw back is that it will raise the water hardness for a few months (3-6) after putting into the tank.

Also you will need to look into pressurized C02 with the amount of light you will have.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Replacing the gravel of an established 90 gal tank will be quite an undertaking. You could make life a lot easier by just adding more substrate to it. 

If the substrate you currently have is of the appropriate size, ie, not too large, why not just keep it? Most plants abosrb their nutrients via their leaves from the water column, and if you have a good fert routine, you might get 'more bang for your buck' by just keeping the aged substrate you currently have.

But, then again, if your current substrate is hot pink or flourescent green, I could see your desire to change it.


----------



## Sebastian83 (Mar 5, 2006)

Fortunatly my current substrate is not hot pink, its not dyed at all. But it is this medium sized ugly white quartzy type of substrate that is jaged and now has a lot of green rocks from algae. I have 3in of this gravel all around my tank. I want to replace it with nicer river rocks (top layer), which are smooth and brownish. 

I do have an empty 20 gallon tank that I can keep my fish in for a day. I really prefer to removing all my current gravel, but probably will leave a very thin layer to speed up the bacterial growth. 

thanks for the tip on the actinic bulbs, I will ask the seller to change the bulbs for me, or find a diffrent light fixture.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sebastian83 said:


> I am thinking between Eco-Complete, Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil from what I have read, does any one have any suggestions on a good substrate.


For a good substrate on a budget, try Soilmaster Select. You can do a search on it on this site and come up with plenty of information. Turface Gray is a very similar product if you can't find the Soilmaster Select. Both run $15-$20 and 50lbs should be enough for a 75/90g tank.

As far as setting up a new substrate, add a dusting of Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss and some mulm to your tank. This will get your substrate off to a good start and will provide plenty of bacteria to a new substrate. Here is a link with some pictures of how I set up a 75g tanks with Soilmaster Select (same procedure for any substrate) with peat and mulm:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ilmaster-setup-pics.html?highlight=soilmaster


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Consider leaving your fish in that spare 20 gallon for more than a day, try waiting at least 3 or 4 after you make the gravel switch. It will be better for their health to wait until you are sure the gravel has settled (especially with flourite) and any nitrate issues have passed.


----------

